# PSU for crossfire



## vikashkb (May 17, 2012)

My pc Config is 
Asus motherboard P6X58D-E
Intel core i7 950
6 GB corsair DDR3
3 HDD
1 optical drive
XFX AMD HD 6870 GPU
And a local 500w PSU

Now I want to add one more GPU to the system using crossfire. Please suggest me a decent power supply. I use my pc mainly for gaming purpose. my budget is within 8000


----------



## asingh (May 18, 2012)

^^
Local PSU. Which brand..?


----------



## d6bmg (May 18, 2012)

Buy Corsair TX850V2 @7.8K

It would be enough for 2x 6870.


----------



## coderunknown (May 18, 2012)

6870 doesn't require 850W PSU. if OP doesn't overclock the processor or GPU, 600W is sufficient. he can go for TX650W.


----------



## vikashkb (May 18, 2012)

thanx everybody im not overcloaking anything so please let me know should i go for 650 or 850


----------



## Tech_Wiz (May 18, 2012)

Go with Seasonic 620W or if you want a bit more headroom then TX750W


----------



## koolent (May 18, 2012)

My recommendation goes with TX650.. Nice little Powerhouse..


----------



## vikashkb (May 21, 2012)

Thanx all...i guess i will go for tx 750


----------



## rajnusker (May 21, 2012)

^You won't need that much. About 600W should do the job.


----------



## koolent (May 21, 2012)

vikashkb said:


> Thanx all...i guess i will go for tx 750



noh.. Do not.. It is really much much more than you will ever need.. Don' go for that.


----------



## asingh (May 22, 2012)

I did both my 4890s with an OC'ed Q9550 on an TX650.


----------

